# 4 dates in 2 weeks



## Alex925 (Apr 6, 2011)

Hello,

I met this girl named Amanda through online dating, and we have really hit it off. She is 3 1/2 years younger than I am (I just turned 25). We have gone out for times in the last 4 weeks (2 times I invited her out, 1 time she invited me out to a club with her friends, and yesterday she invited me out for breakfast for my birthday on her).

We talk on the phone every few days, and we text each other every day.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Wooo congrats! What site, and have you ... ya know...


----------



## sillywillynilly (Sep 12, 2011)

rymo said:


> Wooo congrats! What site, and have you ... ya know...


Yeah what site? And why would you ask that? :\


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Starblinky said:


> Yeah what site? And why would you ask that? :\


Ask if they held hands yet? What's so bad about that?


----------



## sillywillynilly (Sep 12, 2011)

rymo said:


> Ask if they held hands yet? What's so bad about that?


lol


----------



## Alex925 (Apr 6, 2011)

We met through plentyoffish.com


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

Alex925 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I met this girl named Amanda through online dating, and we have really hit it off. She is 3 1/2 years younger than I am (I just turned 25). We have gone out for times in the last 4 weeks (2 times I invited her out, 1 time she invited me out to a club with her friends, and yesterday she invited me out for breakfast for my birthday on her).
> 
> We talk on the phone every few days, and we text each other every day.


Congrats! All the best! :boogie


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

That's good bro keep it up..


----------



## Aedan (Jul 21, 2011)

The best of luck to you Alex !


----------



## Alex925 (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks guys. I may go out with her this evening (gotta ask her).


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

That's great to hear man!


----------



## Alex925 (Apr 6, 2011)

yeah thanks a lot


----------



## Ivan AG (Sep 29, 2010)

Man, dat PoF...

I keep hearing all good stories about it lately.

I might try it soon you know, never hurts to give it a go.


----------



## Alex925 (Apr 6, 2011)

Yeah never had a girl give me this much attenion before .


----------



## Silent Image (Dec 22, 2010)

Congrats


----------



## Josephus (Jul 6, 2010)

Ivan AG said:


> Man, dat PoF...
> 
> I keep hearing all good stories about it lately.
> 
> I might try it soon you know, never hurts to give it a go.


I think I've been rejected about a thousand times on that website.


----------



## Ivan AG (Sep 29, 2010)

Josephus said:


> I think I've been rejected about a thousand times on that website.


Sorry to hear that.

In my case, it's better than nothing.


----------



## Alex925 (Apr 6, 2011)

I think I did something to offend her, she removed me as a friend on facebook and doesn't respond to all of my texts.


----------



## Alex925 (Apr 6, 2011)

I don't know what I said but she doesn't respond to most of my texts? What should I do?


----------



## Darth Thomas (Sep 14, 2011)

Alex925 said:


> I don't know what I said but she doesn't respond to most of my texts? What should I do?


Yikes man! At least you got a few dates huh. Plenty of guys don't get crap off of those sites.

I tried it too, its all attention *****s on those sites. Internet dating is geared towards women.


----------



## ForeverStallone (Apr 4, 2011)

Alex925 said:


> I don't know what I said but she doesn't respond to most of my texts? What should I do?


She probably lost interest. Did you make moves on her? If not, you were probably going to slow for her.

Stop texting her, in a couple of weeks if she hasn't initiated contact send her a text to see how she's doing. If she ignores it, NEXT.
If she responds, say you should catch up, if she declines, NEXT.
If she agrees but cancels at the last moment and doesn't suggest an alternate date for a meet up, NEXT.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Darth Thomas said:


> Yikes man! At least you got a few dates huh. Plenty of guys don't get crap off of those sites.
> 
> I tried it too, its all attention *****s on those sites. Internet dating is geared towards women.


The sites aren't geared towards women, human nature is geared that way - put an attractive girl in a room with 20 guys and they will all hit on her. That being said, it's not too hard to at least initiate contact with someone, assuming you do everything right - great pics, profile, and first message. Yes, plenty of guys don't get crap off of those sites - just like in real life! You have to present yourself with confidence just like in real life and you will have success on that site. It's a great training tool to being able to talk to women because you have all the time in the world to craft a great initial message and responses to her messages.


----------



## Alex925 (Apr 6, 2011)

Yeah I least I have had some dating experience from her and the other girl I went out with one time. I just said something stupid and offended her. But whatever I can find someone better and more attractive I think. I have a college degree and a good job so I have a lot to offer.

These 5 dates in the last 2 months are more than I have had in the last 2 years so it's ok.


----------



## Alex925 (Apr 6, 2011)

ForeverStallone said:


> She probably lost interest. Did you make moves on her? If not, you were probably going to slow for her.
> 
> Stop texting her, in a couple of weeks if she hasn't initiated contact send her a text to see how she's doing. If she ignores it, NEXT.
> If she responds, say you should catch up, if she declines, NEXT.
> If she agrees but cancels at the last moment and doesn't suggest an alternate date for a meet up, NEXT.


I don't remember what I did, but I think what I probably did was try to make some move on her which offended her. It's been 3 weeks so whatever I don't care anymore. I met a new girl online that I may meet in a few days.


----------

